# First good douse of the season



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 15, 2003)

I started dousing again 2 weeks ago and it sure felt good. However tonight was the first good douse of the season for me. While the day here in Carolina was beautiful and in the low 70's  it is cooling off quickly as soon as the sun goes down. A few minutes ago when I stepped outside and could see my breath I knew it was going to be better than the previous 2 weeks. Oh yeah. The bucket has been sitting outside all evening and the temp is around 45F. I'm looking forward to the morning, I know ice is to much to hope for but maybe a light frost. I know it is only going to get better but it sure felt good tonight. Praise the Lord and pass the bucket.

mark


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2003)

Dousing?  Whats that?   

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1955


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 16, 2003)

Wow...times have really changed.  As my health conditions have subsided, dousing is a normality in my life nowdays.  I still don't douse as much as I should...it's never a pleasant experiance, especially living in an apartment complex 

Word of warning...if you do douse, make sure it's outside in bare feet standing on ground.  The problems that I experianced from my earlier post (that arnisador linked) were due to dousing in the tub.

From the Guidebook:



> Its a simple procedure.  You just fill up a large bucket of icy cold water, as cold as you can get it from the tap, and pour it over your head.  This should be done once before 12 noon, and once before midnight every day.  As it was explained to me in Special Forces, this way you get the two cycles of the day involved and thus receive both positive and negative energy charges from the earth.


----------

